# New "fully internal" transmission



## campaleches (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, not an IGH but internal gearing anyhow. Has anyone seen this?

nuseti.com :: WORLD'S F1RST BIKE WITH THE INNER DRIVE SYSTEM!

Just a teaser for now, but I am officially "teased"


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Pretty sexy, but holy cow are they pricey! When I looked into an internal gear box, a dedicated frame was something like $3600.00. I've heard rumors that the pricing will be getting much better in very short order though. Not so sold on encasing the chain inside the frame, but the gearbox/transmission looks like a HUGE step forward in MTB evolution vs. the marketing driven crap the industry has been pushing in recent years.


----------



## Traktor (Oct 18, 2004)

I like that Batman is their narrator.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Interested to see prices once they're all built up. Dense parts go in the middle, wear parts kept clean, fragile parts shielded. Ugly but way more functional.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Also, I don't like the "world's first" stuff - there was already a design that didn't see much production from Germany some years ago. It was a closed chainstay drivetrain that drove a Rohloff hub with special integration.

This is better, weight in the middle etc, but it's not the first.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

I wonder what the efficiency loss is compared to a normal chain/RD bike. 

I also wonder what the durability on the bottom bracket is if you slam it down on a rock or something. 

The weight is listed as Frameset estimated weight - 4.3kg / 9.48lbs ( including frame, drive, cranks and shifters ). This seems pretty good. 

I added up my Epic Comp Carbon frame, XX1 crank, bottom bracket, XT RD, xt shifter, shift cable, 1030 cassette, and chain and it came out to 9.9 pounds for a 1x10 build. Where this appears to have the range of a 3x10


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is the kickstarter. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1401606907/nuseti-the-mountain-bike-of-the-future


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

This is something I would have loved 10 years a go but the fully intergrated thing isn't the way to go any more because a belt drive is a simpler lighter and more elegant solution. He should just aim at marketing and manufacturing the gear box. If it is as great as he claims and as light then the bike would be lighter again if he dropped the chain and adopted a conventional belt drive and other frame builders could build it into bikes that aren't so ugly. From his claims he has a system that would be a serious option over a pinion or effigear.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

shwinboy said:


> This is something I would have loved 10 years a go but the fully intergrated thing isn't the way to go any more because a belt drive is a simpler lighter and more elegant solution. He should just aim at marketing and manufacturing the gear box. If it is as great as he claims and as light then the bike would be lighter again if he dropped the chain and adopted a conventional belt drive and other frame builders could build it into bikes that aren't so ugly. From his claims he has a system that would be a serious option over a pinion or effigear.


Kickstarter guy didn't invent the gearbox...he's just selling the fully encased frame.

I agree that the gear box with belt drive is where it's at, and so do others....

Paragon Machine Works Toggle Drop Belt Drive Dropouts | Old Glory MTB - Mountain Biking Made In America

View attachment 908047


----------

